# For Sale or Trade: IG Special Weapons



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey y'all I am selling/trading off my IG special weapons that I haven't used yet. 

I have the following bits, all offers will be considered.

2 x Cadian Complete Command Squad special weapons sets.
7 x Cadian plasma guns
15 x Cadian Grenade Launchers
6 x Catachan Heavy Weapons Operators (just the gunners, no weapons.)
1 x Catachan Complete Command Squad special weapons.

I want to sell or trade this all off in one go. 

Send me a PM or Respond if interested.


----------



## bmr2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

any pictures please?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i will pay £12 for the plasma guns, if you dont mind selling seperatly


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

bmr2012 said:


> any pictures please?


I'll PM you pictures on Saturday 4/27/12


khrone forever said:


> i will pay £12 for the plasma guns, if you dont mind selling seperatly


 Sorry man, I really want to move this all in one go


----------

